# VERY sleepy after MMR



## happyface82

Hi girls.

Just a quick one. Katerina had her MMR done at 10am. She has never had a reaction with any of her jabs but this one she is just very very sleepy. She was having her lunch at 11am which is early but she was moaning so hubby gave it to her early and she fall asleep in her high chair. Now this is a baby that has NEVER fallen asleep just like that. However tired she might be we have to walk her or rock her to sleep. 

Is this normal? I know I'm probably worried about nothing, but I've hear to many scare stories lately and I want to be looking for any signs that are not normal!

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_jayne

Any other symptoms? Is there a lump bigger than a 50p on the jab site? Has she got a temperature?


----------



## happyface82

Thanks for replying! She has been fine since she woke up. Her normal self. So I guess I overreacted! I do that a lot recently :dohh:


----------



## laura_jayne

Know the feeling hun... Dont worry!


----------



## bubbles123

When my LO had his MMR last week the nurse warned us that some babies can be extra sleepy afterwards but that is nothing to worry about so sounds normal to me. Glad your LO is feeling better.
Scary though isn't it? My LO had his a week ago today and I'm still waiting for some kind of reaction, nothing as yet though, he seems fine. Honestly, if you vaccinate you worry, if you don't you worry. You can't win! :flower:


----------



## happyface82

haha you are so right! Since's been getting tired a bit more easily but other than that she seems fine. Though nurse said they can get a reaction up to 3 weeks later! :dohh:


----------



## Lollypod

Hope Katerina is ok :flower: was interested to read this as my LO had her MMR 9 days ago, she had a bad night and has got a temp and very sleepy today :nope: hope it passes quickly. :cry:


----------



## happyface82

I'm sorry your LO is not well. The nurse actually said that is it more likely for them to get a reaction about a week later rather than straight away. So it sounds about right. 

I hope she is better soon! :hugs:


----------

